# Supprimer la mise en veille à la fermeture du capot



## Gautier (10 Juin 2003)

Je me sers souvent d'un iBook 500 avec un écran, un clavier et une souris externes. Mais je laisse l'iBook ouvert pour ne pas qu'il se mette en veille.
Peut-on éviter cela ?

Je précise la configuration:
OS = Jaguar
Ecran = Iiyama 22"
Clavier = Apple USB, branché directement sur un port USB (hub sur le second port)
Souris = Logitech USB, branchée sur le clavier


----------



## ederntal (10 Juin 2003)

A ma connaissance on ne peeut pas désolé...
Et je n'ai pas entendu récemment de bidouille qui perméttait de le faire.


----------



## Sebang (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * A ma connaissance on ne peeut pas désolé...
Et je n'ai pas entendu récemment de bidouille qui perméttait de le faire.  * 

[/QUOTE]


Si si, on peut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je ne sais plus trop comment, mais j'avais lu ça quelque part ici. En gros, si je me souviens à peu près, il faut placer un aimant en dessous du micro situé à droite de l'écran et là, l'ordi ne se met pas en veille. Par contre, je crois me souvenir que c'était risqué car le portable n'était pas fait pour une telle utilisation et que ça risquait de chauffer beaucoup, voir de lui faire bobo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà !


----------



## Gautier (10 Juin 2003)

Bon ben tant pis. Il restera ouvert.
Dommage que rien ne soit prévu au niveau logiciel.


----------



## ederntal (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 


Si si, on peut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne sais plus trop comment, mais j'avais lu ça quelque part ici. En gros, si je me souviens à peu près, il faut placer un aimant en dessous du micro situé à droite de l'écran et là, l'ordi ne se met pas en veille. Par contre, je crois me souvenir que c'était risqué car le portable n'était pas fait pour une telle utilisation et que ça risquait de chauffer beaucoup, voir de lui faire bobo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est surtout qu'un aimant a coter d'un disque dur sa fait pas bon ménage du tout!!!!
Et puis c'est qu'une question de politique d'apple dans le firmware, puisque l'on peut le faire sur les powerbook...


----------



## Sebang (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 

C'est surtout qu'un aimant a coter d'un disque dur sa fait pas bon ménage du tout!!!!* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, l'aimant doit être à droite de l'écran, le disque dur il est à gauche de l'ordi. A droite, c'est la batterie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * Et puis c'est qu'une question de politique d'apple dans le firmware, puisque l'on peut le faire sur les powerbook...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça par contre, j'en sais rien. Je suppose que ça doit être un truc comme ça.


----------



## bouilla (10 Juin 2003)

euh question probablement stupide.....mais as tu essayé de brancher ta souris directement sur l'ibook plutot que sur le clavier ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'etais quasi sûr qu'il etait possible de fermer le capot de son portable une fois un clavier externe et une souris connectés


----------



## cham (11 Juin 2003)

L'iBook chaufferait trop en fonctionnant fermé. La surface du clavier et des repose-poignets dissipent une partie de la chaleur. Il existe une bidouille pour y arriver quand même, assez mais l'écran rique d'avoir chaud. En revanche, pour projeter un DVD par exemple, tu peux diminuer la luminosité de l'écran de l'iBook.


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2003)

et vu comme ça chauffe en ce moment, déjà qu'il souffle comme un beau diable, ça serait pas vraiment conseillé, je crois


----------



## Gautier (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr />mais as tu essayé de brancher ta souris directement sur l'ibook plutot que sur le clavier 

[/QUOTE]

Cela ne m'intéresse pas de brancher la souris direct sur l'iBook. Il me faut un port libre pour le hub pour une imprimante et des scanners.


----------



## ederntal (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gautier:</font><hr /> * 

Cela ne m'intéresse pas de brancher la souris direct sur l'iBook. Il me faut un port libre pour le hub pour une imprimante et des scanners.   * 

[/QUOTE]

et en + sa change rien.


----------



## Yip (11 Juin 2003)

Je crois que plutôt que rajouter un aimant, il faut supprimer celui qui sert à la détection du capot, à l'intérieur de la machine. On en a parlé quelque part sur ces forums, je sais plus où.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La manip dépend de la machine utilisée, l'aimant en question n'étant pas toujours à la même place.

Ceci dit, les remarques sur le dégagement de chaleur restent vraies, méfiance, manoeuvre risquée à mon avis.


----------



## Laurent_G (28 Juin 2003)

Je reste dans la lignée : c'est une très mauvaise idée...
Si cette manoeuvre est autorisée sur les powerbooks et non sur les ibooks, c'est du à la qualité des matériaux, encore qu'avec la chaleur dégagée par l'alu 12", je me demande si c'est raisonable de le laisser fermer pour l'ecran.

Et le premier qui approche un aimant de mon ibook pour essayer, je lui fout une baffe !!!


----------



## cham (28 Juin 2003)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> * Je reste dans la lignée : c'est une très mauvaise idée...
> Si cette manoeuvre est autorisée sur les powerbooks et non sur les ibooks, c'est du à la qualité des matériaux, encore qu'avec la chaleur dégagée par l'alu 12", je me demande si c'est raisonable de le laisser fermer pour l'ecran.
> 
> Et le premier qui approche un aimant de mon ibook pour essayer, je lui fout une baffe !!!
> ...



C'est possible sur les Alus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est l'hallu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mouarf, ok je sors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sérieux, ils chauffent bcp plus que l'iBook les PowerBooks. Alors si Apple le permet aux Alus, peut-être que ce n'est pas si dangereux que ça sur les jolis iceBooks.

Le problème n'est pas vraiment dû à la qualité des matériaux, mais à la dissipation de chaleur par la surface du clavier et des repose-poignets. Capot fermé, ça donne direct sur l'écran...


----------



## decoris (28 Juin 2003)

peut-etre... mais un alu chauffe au moins deux fois plus qu'un ibook! mon ventilo ne s'est jamais mis en route depuis deux ans, et quand j'écoute ma musique depuis mon ibook, je le fermerais bien...


enfin, c'est vbien apple, ça...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

ça peu peu être vous aidez


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * ça peu peu être vous aidez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci mackie!!! je teste ça tout de suite!


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2003)

installé, redémarré, mais ?????? comment qu'on le configure???


----------



## Sebang (30 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * installé, redémarré, mais ?????? comment qu'on le configure???  *



Incroyable !
Malgré toutes les mises en garde des utilisateurs de Version Tracker et de l'auteur j'ai décidé que j'allais installer ce petit menu et ça marche i.m.p.e.c.c.a.b.l.e.
J'en croyais pas moi-même.

Pour Decus, je n'ai rien trouvé non plus après le premier redémarrage, mais il suffit de lancer une recherche "nosleep" sur ton DD et tu trouvers les 2 fichiers "menucracker.menu" et "nosleep.menu" dans ton dossier bibliothèque/bundles à la racine. Là tu lances menucracker et y aura une petite demie lune qui apparaitra dans ta barre des menus. Tu cliques et il te dit d'installer un patch pour la 10.2.6 en suivant l'un des 2 mirroirs proposés. J'ai choisi le premier et ça a téléchargé les 1.5mo à à peu près 10-15ko/sec.

L'installeur arrive et te préviens encore une fois que c'est une manip risquée, que l'auteur décline toute responsabilité en cas d'auto-destruction dans 5 secondes de ta machine. Comme on est des fous, on s'en fout, on installe et avant même la fin de l'installation (genre vers 90%), l'ordi redémarre tout seul. Là tu pries bien fort et tout devrait se démarrer normalement. Une fois dans le Finder, tu remets la main sur "menucracker.menu" (je l'avais glissé dans les ouvertures au démarrage entre temps) et là, tu peux enfin configurer : 
- Disable Automatic sleep
- Disable automatic sleep at login

Pour les tests, j'ai cliqué sur le premier (l'icône de demi-lune se change alors en soleil), j'ai fermé le capot et là, miracle ! L'ordi ne s'est pas mis en veille !
Souhaitant quand même conserver cette fonction de mise en veille, j'ai remis le réglage par défaut, la demie-lune est revenue, j'ai fermé le capot et hop ! Mise en veille automatique.

Donc voilà, c'est le pied. Je sais pas si je m'en servirai souvent parce que j'ai un peu peur quand même pour l'instant (bien que les PB 12...) mais je suis au moins content d'avoir le choix maintenant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci Mackie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit : Ça fait une demie-heure que je tourne sur la batterie avec iTunes qui fait tourner la musique et l'écran fermé, pas de problème pour l'instant.
(c'est un programme qui ferait avoir des cheveux très blancs à Jean-Miche (si c'est pas déjà le cas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Edit 2 : plus d'une heure que ça tourne sans problème, j'ai même pas eu droit au bug des 4 minutes dont l'auteur parle dans les commentaires sur Version Tracker. J'ai de la chance ?


----------



## Sebang (30 Juin 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> * J'en croyais pas moi-même.*



Subtil mélange de "J'en croyais pas mes yeux" et de "j'y croyais pas moi-même". Mais comme je peux plus éditer mon message... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'ai pas fait plus de tests, j'en ai déduit que ça marchait. Maintenant, faudra que j'essaye dans la housse de transport, elle-même dans mon sac à dos en faisant tourner iTunes.


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2003)

ça je te le conseille pas trop, parceque ton ordi va plus respirer, planter, etc...
pas déconner quand mpem... 

sinon merci, je tenterai le coup sur une autre partition de jaguar (quand je retournerai sous jaguar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

classe...


----------



## Sebang (30 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * ça je te le conseille pas trop, parceque ton ordi va plus respirer, planter, etc...
> pas déconner quand mpem...  *



Tout à fait. Faudrait un sac à dos ventilé.


----------



## Onra (1 Juillet 2003)

En surfant deci delà, j'ai lu quelques contributions de macusers américains qui disaient que les PowerBooks disposent de capteurs de température à l'instar des iBooks. Ainsi, en mode fermé lorsque le système détecte une température trop élevée la machine se met automatiquement en veille ou plante (ils n'avaient pas l'air d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Au delà du simple argument marketing d'Apple à propos des PBs, je pense que ces capteurs sont une sécurité bienvenue. Cependant les iBooks chauffent peu comparé à un PowerBook. Personnellement je n'hésiterait pas pour une utilisation légère de sa machine : mail, surf...

Si j'y pense je testerai !


----------



## Sebang (1 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> * En surfant deci delà, j'ai lu quelques contributions de macusers américains qui disaient que les PowerBooks disposent de capteurs de température à l'instar des iBooks.  *



A l'instar, ça veut pas dire "comme" ? J'ai du mal à me souvenir... Mais tu veux dire que les iBook n'ont pas de capteur ou qu'ils en ont un ? (je suppose qu'ils en ont pas, mais tu m'as mis le doute).


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

si, ça veut dire comme!!! et les ibook n'en ont pas !

je pense que le powerbook se met en veille si trop chaud, tandis que l'ibook plante (j'en ai fait l'expérience!) et s'éteind... mais sans dommage!


----------



## Onra (1 Juillet 2003)

Oui, je voulais dire "pas comme"


----------



## Gautier (14 Juillet 2003)

Merci à tous. Finalement, il est donc possible d'utiliser un iBook en position fermée. Mais je crois que je vais essayer de l'éviter. Je tiens à le ménager, le bougre.


----------



## Ibookman (15 Juillet 2003)

c'est tout fais possible mais attention a la chauffe lorsque l'ibook est brancher sur secteur.va faire un tour ici---&gt;http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12211
cela fonctionne a merveille mais je prefere utiliser NoSleep seulement quand je fait tourner l'ibook sur batterie.


----------



## Sebang (15 Juillet 2003)

Ibookman a dit:
			
		

> * c'est tout fais possible mais attention a la chauffe lorsque l'ibook est brancher sur secteur.va faire un tour ici---&gt;http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12211
> cela fonctionne a merveille mais je prefere utiliser NoSleep seulement quand je fait tourner l'ibook sur batterie.  *



J'en connais un qui n'a pas lu tout les messages du thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (surtout vers le milieu)


----------



## Gilles carlos (31 Juillet 2003)

J'ai testé le patch et ca fonctione nickel !!
J'ai une petite question a propos de la mise en veille :
c'est une mise en veille de quelle type ? Sur PC j'avais mise en veille (Suspend to Ram) et mise en veille prolongée (Suspend to Disk)...

Alors STR ou STD ?


----------



## Sebang (31 Juillet 2003)

Gilles carlos a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors STR ou STD ?   *



Je demande l'avis du public Jean Pierre


----------



## cham (3 Août 2003)

Je vote pour RAM pcq l'iBook consomme un peu en faisant dodo (1% toutes les 2-3h).


----------



## Cyberju (5 Août 2003)

Depuis le temps que je cherchais la solution ! Je vais pouvoir enfin voyager en écoutant mes MP3 le capot fermé...

Cyberju


----------



## Gilles carlos (14 Août 2003)

C'est surement STR (Suspend To Ram)...

Sinon quelqu'un a deja testé "Nosleep" (a part Sebang) ? Avez vous constater une température anormale ? Qu'en est il ?


Meric

Gilles carlos


----------



## Sebang (14 Août 2003)

Gilles carlos a dit:
			
		

> Sinon quelqu'un a deja testé "Nosleep" (a part Sebang) ? Avez vous constater une température anormale ? Qu'en est il ?



Au fait, ça me fait penser...
J'ai pris mon iBook en voyage en voiture pour écouter de la musique. Dans économie d'énergie, en mode autonomie maximale, en fermant l'écran, en ne faisant tourner qu'iTunes et en mettant le portable dans sa protection en néoprène (au cas où il tomberait), la machine à tenu les 3 heures de route sans chauffer beaucoup plus que lorsqu'elle est branchée sur secteur dans ma piaule et avec "performances maximales" séléctionné.

Il y avait la climatisation dans la voiture et il a tenu comme ça pendant les 3 heures aller et les 3 heures retour (sans recharger la batterie).

J'ai pas noté de disfonctionnement ni de chaleur excessive. Il chauffe beaucoup plus lorsque je joue à Unreal Tournament 2003 ou Ghost Recon sur secteur avec les performances maximales par exemple. 

Je ne garantie pas que ça marchera aussi bien sur votre iBook, donc si jamais vous essayez et que ça pète, je décline toute responsabilité, bla bla...


----------



## Gilles carlos (15 Août 2003)

Ok merci Sebang pour ton témoignage...


----------



## decoris (15 Septembre 2003)

voila, juste pour dire que je l'ai fait sur mon ibook, et que ça marche très bien... c'est vraiment superpratique!!!!

et comme mon ibook ne chauffe absolument pas, à mon avis je n'aurai pas de problème... (mais je vous dirai qd même si j'en ai...)

allez, j'y retourne...


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2003)

au fait, comment supprimer la demande de mot de passe incessante quand on veut passer de lune à soleil et vice versa???


----------



## Sebang (20 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> au fait, comment supprimer la demande de mot de passe incessante quand on veut passer de lune à soleil et vice versa???



Pas plus d'idée que toi... Si quelqu'un sait, ça serait super, mais comme on a pas l'air nombreux à avoir "pris le risque"... Faudra voir plus tard


----------



## decoris (20 Septembre 2003)

en tout cas c'est une option dont je ne peux plus me passer... et j'ai laissé mon ibook tourner avec itunes pendant 9 heures, aucun problème (faut dire qu'il n'a jamais chauffé, donc c'était prévisible...)

si en plus la demande de mot de passe pouvait disparaitre... rhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

alors, des nouvelles, ca marche tjrs niquel... j'hesite a l'installlé...

allez soyons fou... je me lance


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

oups finalement, je ne lance pas je sais pas quel version j'ai de jaguar...
Mac OS X 10.2 (6C115), ca veut dire koi ??? que c'est la 10.2.6


----------



## decoris (12 Octobre 2003)

t'inquiète ça marche au poil... sauf depuis la mise à jour X.2.8 qui me l'a désinstallé sans que je demande rien!

sinon j'ai contacté l'auteur du logiciel, la mise à jour 3 devrait arriver, avec à la clé la suppression de la demande du mot de passe et la non-modification du kernel!


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> .
> Mac OS X 10.2 (6C115), ca veut dire koi ??? que c'est la 10.2.6



non c'est 10.2


----------



## cham (13 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'ai contacté l'auteur du logiciel, la mise à jour 3 devrait arriver, avec à la clé la suppression de la demande du mot de passe et la non-modification du kernel!


Vous croyez que c'est possible d'intégrer ce menu dans l'icône de la battaerie dans la barre de menu (oups, j'allais dire "de tâches" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour gagner un peu de place dans ce coin ?


----------



## banane pourrie (18 Octobre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, faudra que j'essaye dans la housse de transport, elle-même dans mon sac à dos en faisant tourner iTunes.



Si je peux me permettre un petit commentaire ici, je ne trouve pas l'idee super judicieuse, et c'est pas que la chauffe qui m'inquieterait. Ton disque dur est susceptible de tourner a tout moment lorsque l'ibook n'est pas en veille, et tu ne voudrais pas soumettre les tetes de lecture non parquées a des vibrations pour lesquelles elles ne sont pas prévues non ?
Je prends pour exemple l'iPod qui est conçu pour eviter au maximum de faire tourner le DD, et ca n'est pas que pour eviter de bouffer de la batterie. Je sais bien que le DD de l'iPod est plus fragile, et aussi que celui de l'iBook blanc est protegée par du caoutchouc amortissant, mais a la longue ca doit pas que faire du bien.


----------



## banane pourrie (19 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète ça marche au poil... sauf depuis la mise à jour X.2.8 qui me l'a désinstallé sans que je demande rien!



Si si tu as expréssément demandé à retirer NoSleep du kernel en mettant à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> sinon j'ai contacté l'auteur du logiciel, la mise à jour 3 devrait arriver, avec à la clé la suppression de la demande du mot de passe et la non-modification du kernel!



NoSleep modifie le kernel. Les MàJ Mac OS X modifient aussi le kernel (et ca m'etonnerait qu'Apple inclut NoSleep dans leur kernel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Corollaire, apres avoir installé NoSleep, toute mise a jour de l'OS le "désinstalle".


----------



## decoris (19 Octobre 2003)

banane pourrie a dit:
			
		

> NoSleep modifie le kernel. Les MàJ Mac OS X modifient aussi le kernel (et ca m'etonnerait qu'Apple inclut NoSleep dans leur kernel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vivi, mais la version 3 ne modfiera plus le kernel!


----------



## Junk (18 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche Nosleep sans le trouver ... 

Les liens de version tracker ne fonctionnent plus 

Au fait, est ce que Nosleep fonctionne avec 10.4.6  ??
Y a t-il une alternative à Nosleep pour supprimer la mise en veille à la fermeture du capot de mon PB 12" ??? 

Merci  



(il a 3 ans ce post  ... (merci la fonction recherche ) )


----------



## Junk (18 Juin 2006)

Cool  je suis le premier à me répondre 

Donc, maintenant NoSleep n'existe plus ... il est remplacer par *SleepLess ( Universal )

*NoSleep était en licence freeware  et SleepLess est en licence shareware 



Bon, c'est un peu "bizarre" de faire tourner le PB avec le capot fermé  ... mais c'est quand même prévu pour au départ, avec un clavier, une souris et un écran branchés donc 


:love:




*PS : Surtout si vous essayez, n'oubliez surtout pas de quitter SleepLess avant de transporter l'ordinateur !! et de le transporter EN VEILLE ou éteint.*


----------

